# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Twijfel over de pil!

## Myquestion

*Hallo iedereen,*

*Ik heb, net zoals zo veel vrouwen/meisjes, twijfels over de pil.
Ik wil de pil gaan slikken maar er zijn een aantal belangrijke dingen die mij tegenhouden zoals:*
- De risico's die de pil meebrengt. Ik weet dat sommige (zware) pillen ziekten als borstkanker met wel 45% kunnen verhogen! Dat vind ik echt te veel. Ik lees dingen over trombose en andere bijwerkingen. Ook vraag ik me af, omdat ik nog redelijk jong ben (vind ik; ong. 16 jaar), hoe slecht langdurig pilgebruik voor me is.
- Ik hoorde van een vriendin dat de pil helemaal niet werkte bij haar; ze had 3 maanden lang hevige ongesteldheid omdat ze dus in die 3 maanden de pil slikte.
- Mijn ouders, ze willen niet dat ik seksueel actief ben dus gaan ze het me niet toestaan om de pil te slikken. Is er een manier waarop mijn ouders het niet door kunnen krijgen? Ik dacht aan dat de huisarts me de pil voorschrijft en dat hij (door zwijgplicht) het niet door mag geven aan mijn verzorgers. Of is het praktisch onmogelijk i.v.m verzekering (pil is gedekt in ziektekostenverzekering?). Ik weet dat het niet verantwoordelijk is om dat achter de rug van mijn ouders om te doen mijn zei lijden niet de pijn die ik wel heb.
- Ik hoorde/las dat de pil je onbevrucht kan maken of zodra je ben gestopt, een aantal maanden/jaren onvruchtbaar bent. In hoeverre is dit waar?

*De grootste voordelen voor mij zijn:
*- Minder last van ovulatie: ik kan gedurende mijn ovulatie een hele nacht niet slapen, lopen, bewegen, wat ik wel kan op dat moment is huilen..
- Minder last van menstruatie: door de pijn kan ik me minder consenteren, lopen en slapen.
(Asprintjes en andere pijnstillers, ook die speciaal voor menstruatie pijn pillen, werken bij mij niet meer. Ik heb sinds mijn jonge jeugd dus zo veel pijnstillers geslikt dat de effecten voor mij zeer laag zijn.)
- Voorkomen zwangerschap. Dit is nog niet eens het belangrijkste punt voor mij, als ik niet zwanger wil worden heb ik maar geen seks, simpel. Toch is het een extra voordeel.

Ik ga naar de huisarts voor informatie maar een 2e of 3e opinie is altijd handig. (:
Een korte of langere reactie op mijn probleem zou ik erg fijn vinden! Ik weet dat ik niet de enigste ben en denk dat een goed antwoord ook andere zou kunnen helpen!
*Deel jou ervaringen hier!
Deel jou mening hier!
Deel jou (professioneel)advies hier!*

Groetjes,
*Take care!*

----------


## sietske763

heb niet veel adviezen voor je en/of ervaringen met DE PIL,
kon er zelf vroeger niet tegen, had constant doorbraak bloedingen en een zwaardere wilde ik niet om dezelfde reden die jij aankaart.
wb de pijnstillers; heb je ook al naproxen 500 mg gebruikt??
menstruatiepijn reageert het beste op naproxen, je kan daar 750 mg van slikken, wel eerst eten want het is niet het beste middel voor je maag, zoals zoveel pijnstillers.

----------


## Myquestion

Dankje Sietske!

Dit bevestigd weer 1 van die bijwerkingen die er kunnen zijn. Zelf weet ik niet hoe ik er op zou reageren dus misschien is dat toch een kwestie van uitproberen.

Naproxen heb ik inderdaad. van 500 mg. Als ik de kans heb neem ik er 2 want anders werken ze niet. Ik heb verschillende keren verschillende medicijnen van een arts of dokter voorgeschreven gekregen tegen pijn(en).
Zoals je misschien wel merkt is het grootste probleem dus dat medicatie bij mij amper aanslaat en de pil misschien nog wel de enigste mogelijkheid is.

----------


## Sylvia93

Er bestaan heel veel griezelverhalen over de pil. 
Onvruchtbaar worden van de pil? Eerlijk gezegd heb ik hier nog nooit van gehoord, je kunt ook niet plots een aantal maanden of jaren onvruchtbaar worden en vervolgens weer vruchtbaar zijn. Wat wél eens voorkomt bij vrouwen die na langdurig gebruik stoppen met de pil is dat de hormoonhuishouding wat verward is, soms kan het een tijdje duren voordat dit weer helemaal op gang is gekomen en je weer regelmatig ongesteld wordt, maar dit hoeft dus niet persé het kan ook zijn dat je meteen na het stoppen je oude cyclus weer terugkrijgt. 
Ook de 45% kans op borstkanker heb ik echt nog nooit gehoord, ik slik zelf al jaren de pil maar ik heb er eigenlijk alleen maar voordelen aan. Laat je in ieder geval niet afschrikken door de horrorverhalen die op het net te lezen zijn.

Wat betreft je ouders, ik zou eens goed met ze gaan overleggen. Vertel ze hoe rot jij je voelt als je zoveel pijn hebt tijdens je ovulatie. Ik had zelf ook altijd erg veel pijn tijdens de menstruatie sinds de pil is dit volledig verdwenen. Mochten ze absoluut niet mee willen werken kun je inderdaad een beroep doen op het zwijgplicht, hoe het met het verzekeren zit voor minderjarigen weet ik niet precies, dat zou je even moeten navragen bij de verzekering waar jij zit. 

Sommige mensen zweren gewoon bij het pilgebruik, andere mensen zoals Sietske hierboven mij reageren slecht op de pil. De kans dat je er slecht op reageert is aanzienlijk kleiner. Ga dus zeker even met je ouders overleggen, vertel ze dat je nou eenmaal een leeftijd gekregen hebt waarop je gaat experimenteren, liever voorkomen dan genezen hè! Je kunt beter de pil slikken dan zwanger thuis komen daar zit je ook niet op te wachten!

Heel veel succes ermee!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

tsja weet je om iemand nou echt advies te geven is alttijd lastig je weet neit hoe iemand reageert op de pil,, en er zijn zoveel soorten... beste manier is gewoon het uit te proberen en ja weetje als die neit bevalt of wat dan ook je krijgt bijv. last van bijwerkingen kan je altijd naar je huisarts toe en vertellen dat je daar last van hebt, en dan kan hij daar de juiste andere pil voor schrijven.. 

en ja wat betreft je ouders,, hierin snap ik je volkomen!! Zulke ouders heb ik ook. Mijn ouders wouden ook nooit dat ik aan de pil zou komen omdat ik anders miss sex had,, (ook omdat ik al een ander half jaar een relactie met dezelfde jongen heb) en ja weet je op de duur zei ik ook tegen mijn moeder van goh ik ben der zat van dat ik noit weet wanneer ik ongesteld ben, en dat het altijd is als ik op vakantie ga( en ga bijna nooit op vakantie) + heb altijd veel pijn als ik ongesteld ben dus ik ga maar aan de pil,, naja toen zei mijn moeder ook van ja naja opzich heb je ook wel gelijk en je moet het zelf weten natuurlijk..... en nu scheeld het al helemaal omdat ik al 18 ben.. 

wat betreft je zorgverzekering de meeste verzekeringen vergoeden de pil tot je 21ste! Nou ik hop dat ik je een beetje opweg kon brengen,, mijn grootste advies praat er met je moeder over! 

Liefs en veel succes,
Jorien

----------


## mir1976

Ben je wel eens naar de dokter geweest met je klachten tijdens de menstruatie want mijn zus had voor heen ook erge klachten net zo iets als bij jou en zij kreeg de diagnose endometriose. Met een kijkoperatie hebben ze dit verholpen maar dit is maar een tijdelijke oplossing. Zij is daarom aan de prikpil gegaan zodat ze nooit meer ongesteld word en er geen endometriose meer kan ontwikkelen. Alleen is de prikpil wel een radicale beslissing zeker in jou geval en omdat je zo jong bent. Maar met die klachten kun je toch ook niet blijven lopen. Je ouders zullen toch ook niet willen dat jij elke maand zo`n pijn hebt en wie weet dat de gewone pil al helpt. Je dokter zal je ook goed kunnen informeren dus kun je altijd eerst een gesprek aanvragen. Dan kun je er altijd er na nog over na denken en je ouders komen van een gesprek met je dokter echt niets te weten. 

Succes en hoop dat je er uit komt,

groetjes Mirjam

----------


## Sylvia93

> wat betreft je zorgverzekering de meeste verzekeringen vergoeden de pil tot je 21ste!


Met dit laatste ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens. De anticonceptiepil is sinds januari 2011 (dit jaar dus) uit het basispakket gehaald. Tot je 21ste wordt de pil afgetrokken van je eigen risico, je betaald er dus voor totdat het bedrag van de eigen risico betaald is, hierna wordt het vergoed. Dit is in ieder geval in mijn geval zo.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

> Met dit laatste ben ik het niet helemaal mee eens. De anticonceptiepil is sinds januari 2011 (dit jaar dus) uit het basispakket gehaald. Tot je 21ste wordt de pil afgetrokken van je eigen risico, je betaald er dus voor totdat het bedrag van de eigen risico betaald is, hierna wordt het vergoed. Dit is in ieder geval in mijn geval zo.


Dat is bij mij niet het geval :Smile:  Ik zat bij menzis en die vergoed het tot mijn 21ste en nu ben ik net overgestapt naar Unive en die vergoed het ook :Smile:

----------


## mir1976

Bij cz is sinds januari 2011 de pil uit het basispakket gehaald helaas zoals dit jaar nog heel veel andere dingen uit de pakketten gelaten word. Is dit bij menzis en unive anders dus beter geregeld? Want anders word het toch echt tijd dat ik overstap.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

nouja kijk als het niet uit mijn basispakket word vergoed dan miss ook wel uit mijn aanvullende :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  zit altijd wel het allerhoogste vergoed! en anders wat je bij moet betalen altans mijn moeder is per 3 maand10 euro ofzo dus geen geld!

----------


## Sylvia93

> nouja kijk als het niet uit mijn basispakket word vergoed dan miss ook wel uit mijn aanvullende zit altijd wel het allerhoogste vergoed! en anders wat je bij moet betalen altans mijn moeder is per 3 maand10 euro ofzo dus geen geld!


Dit bedrag wat 'bijbetaald' moet worden is waarschijnlijk de eigen risico. Alle zorgverzekeringen hebben dezelfde regel. Het is niet zo dat de ene zorgverzekering 100% vergoed, en de ander niet. Per 1 Januari 2011 is de anticonceptiepil uit het basispakket gehaald, je betaald dus tot je 21ste je eigen risico, en dit kan idd om een bedrag van 10 euro per 3 maanden gaan. Ik heb een wat duurdere pil en bij mij gaat het om 16 euro per 3 maanden. Kortom, je betaald dus je eigen risico totdat deze voldaan is, pas nadat dit bedrag overschreden is (die wordt per 1 januari 2012 verhoogt naar 220 euro), pas hierna hoef je niets meer te betalen en wordt het compleet vergoed. Tot die tijd betaal je dus eigenlijk de pil zelf dmv de eigen risico. Het zorgverzekeringbeleid is een beetje krom hier in Holland  :Wink:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Anticonceptiemiddelen

zoals anticonceptiepil, anticonceptiestaafje, spiraaltje, ring
of pessarium tot 21 jaar.
Dit geldt ook voor verzekerden van 21 jaar of ouder als
deze middelen worden gebruikt voor de behandeling van
endometriose of menorragie (als er sprake is van bloedarmoede).

Basisverzekering:
volledig (voor
sommige middelen
geldt een eigen
bijdrage)

zoals anticonceptiepil, anticonceptiestaafje, spiraaltje, ring
of pessarium vanaf 21 jaar

Aanvullende verzekering
Extra zorg polis Beter:

volledig (voor
sommige middelen
geldt een eigen
bijdrage)

Aanvullende verzekering
Extra zorg polis Best:

volledig (voor
sommige middelen
geldt een eigen
bijdrage)

Zorgverzekering Unive!

Over het algemeen is tot je 21 betaal je niks, heb ik nog steeds geen last van gehad, en vaak als je dat wel moet zegt de huisarts het ook wel tenminste die van mij is wel zo eerlijk dat hij het wel zou zeggen! Maar ik heb er nog geen last van gehad! Niks bij hoeven te betalen bij de apotheek en ook geen rekening van de zorgverzekering gehad! Dus ja ik denk dat je je niet druk moet maken om de verzekering!

----------


## Sylvia93



----------


## dolfijnjorien

naja weet je ik kan me der wel druk om make maja wil wel de pil en zolang ik er nog steeds niet voor hoef te betalen dan ja ga ik der ook neit achteraan bellen,, geen slapen de honden wakker maken :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> naja weet je ik kan me der wel druk om make maja wil wel de pil en zolang ik er nog steeds niet voor hoef te betalen dan ja ga ik der ook neit achteraan bellen,, geen slapen de honden wakker maken


Ach je moet je er zeker ook niet druk om maken  :Wink: . Betaal jij je verzekering zelf? Zo niet zul je ook geen rekening krijgen. Ik heb dit jaar ook niets hoeven te betalen voor de anticonceptiepil omdat mijn eigen risico kosten gedekt werden door de kosten die ik gemaakt heb bij de kaakchirurg.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

ja ik betaal mijn zorgverzekeringen zelf helaas :Frown:  Kost per maand weer 158 euries ach scheeld dat ik ook elke maand bij een altenatieve zorg ding kom, en denk dat ik straks maar weer eens ga beginnen met de fysio dus krijg het er dan ook wel weer uit hahah als eht net zo gaat als dit jaar 3x per week na de fysio mwo hihi

----------


## christel1

Amai hoe duur is jullie zorgverzekering niet in NL als ik deze bedragen lees dan sla ik achterover.... mijn zoon betaalt niets, ja jullie lezen het goed, niets voor een heel jaar, hij moet wel zijn ziektebriefjes binnensturen naar de mutualiteit (bij jullie zorgkas) en moet enkel dan het remgeld betalen, ongeveer 7 euro opleg bij een doktersbezoek.... 158 euro per maand, hoe moeten jullie dat ophoesten als je nog school loopt ? Nu begin ik te snappen waarom iedereen daar bij jullie een bijbaantje heeft, als je als ouder een paar kinderen lopen hebt van een bepaalde leeftijd dan kan je gaan werken om de zorgverzekering te betalen. En dan lees ik ook dat de wegentaks ook hoog er oploopt bij jullie, hoe betalen jullie dan ook nog eens een auto, rijbewijs, verzekering ???? Hoe blijven jullie dat ophoesten ??? Dan vraag ik me soms af waarom we hier gaan werken.... maar blijkbaar zijn we beter af dan jullie... en dan mag ik thuis nog van geluk spreken, mijn zoon heeft een bedrijfswagen, met tankkaart, verzekering, wegentaks, alles inbegrepen, hij moet wel een klein bedrag van zijn loon afstaan maar hij heeft wel veel voordelen dan.. (hij rijdt ongeveer 25.000 km per jaar)....

----------


## Sylvia93

Je hebt helemaal gelijk hoor Christel, het is hier hartstikke duur!
Ik heb inderdaad een bijbaan om mijn verzekering e.d. te kunnen betalen. Hier in Nederland is een zorgverzekering verplicht dus je komt er niet onderuit. De meeste studenten hebben het geluk dat ouders bij kunnen leggen. De mijne daarentegen niet dus ik betaal alles zelf. Ook daarom heb ik bijvoorbeeld geen rijbewijs, het is hier véél te duur! Een rijbewijs halen kost gemiddeld rond de 2500 euro. Ik betaal voor 1 jaar studeren al 1713 euro, gelukkig krijg ik hier wel studiefinanciering bij. Verder hebben wij ieder jaar een eigen risico, dit jaar is deze 220 euro, dit moet je dus ook nog betalen mits je er gebruik van maakt!

----------

